# Carb adjustment tool??



## Dave630 (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find the splined tool to adjust the carb on my (don't judge me) Ryobi CS30 line trimmer?? I bought it for next to nothing at a yard sale and it runs great but too lean.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 7, 2014)

Ebay


----------



## woodeneye (Jun 10, 2014)

Amazon


----------



## Dave630 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks! $5.95 on Amazon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 11, 2014)

take a dremel cut off wheel and grind a slot so it can accept a flat head screw driver.


----------



## Dave630 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Jake, without boring you with the details, you cant really do that on this machine. I did exactly that on my chainsaw that someone (Dad!) put a hex head screw in place of the chain adjustment screw... I was in a hurry and too damn cheap to spend the $3 on a new chain adjuster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jun 11, 2014)

oh that stinks! well i suggest you buy a set of each adjustment tools before they are no longer available.
pac man,double d and splined


----------



## Dave630 (Jun 11, 2014)

Good call!!! I guess mfrs dont want dumbasses like me messing stuff up bur its just so much fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

